# dimensions for diy stand for 55 gallon



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

iam planning on making a very very simple diy stand for a standard 55 gal tank.this is my first time working with wood and making a stand.can some one give me the dimensions for the wood so i can get it cut,because i dont have a saw to cut it myself so i have to have the people at home depot to cut it for me:| iam talking very simple like 4 4x4 for each corner and 2x4s for the rest..if some one can give me the dimensions for each piece of wood it would be great,thanks

ps:sorry for not describing it exactly,but you get the idea,the simplest stand you can make.no cabinets,side skirts just the 4x4s and the 2x4s


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=313229

this is what i have done for my 55


----------



## alanzhao (Mar 1, 2007)

I made this one last night, size 48x24x15. I think I've over-engineered.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It will be a lot easier to make a stand with just 2 x 4's than if you use 4 x 4's as the legs. Just use a pair of 2 x 4's for each leg. That lets you use lap joints which act as if they were half lap joints - much stronger.

There are several ways to arrange the pieces, which means the lengths of each will be different for each way.


----------



## mickmac247 (Mar 14, 2008)

http://freshwatercichlids.com/do-it-yourself-aquarium-stand I found this in my favs and it hopefully makes it simple since it uses colors to help visualize it. Alanzaho are you going to put a top on the top of the stand? If you notice the pics from the first post the tank touches the wood equally on all 4 sides as do most tanks and can go without a top piece. Keep the updates comming on the new build.


----------

